# Two quick items: dark mode, and alerts in general



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Folks,
in light mode, when I click Alerts, I see a slightly different color between the NEW alerts and the older alerts (these are in a darker gray). In DARK mode, that two tone coloring doesn't happen unless I hit the "alerts" twice.

The other issue is that the Alerts doesn't seem to be very timely.
I see a lot of the stuff I follow under "NEW" and have NO alerts but the thread has been updated.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

jlg07 said:


> Folks,
> in light mode, when I click Alerts, I see a slightly different color between the NEW alerts and the older alerts (these are in a darker gray). In DARK mode, that two tone coloring doesn't happen unless I hit the "alerts" twice.


We have been looking into this and looking at ways to improve it. We have been mostly focused on performance issues recently, but I will add this feedback to the list of improvements and we will try to take care of it.



jlg07 said:


> The other issue is that the Alerts doesn't seem to be very timely.
> I see a lot of the stuff I follow under "NEW" and have NO alerts but the thread has been updated.


There are a few areas that could be impacting this. First, check that you are following the threads or forum sections that you want to receive alerts from.








By selecting to Follow, you will be presented with an option to follow with or without email notifications. Following will then send an alert (and email if selected) when there is new activity on the followed item.









You should also check your Preferences under Account Settings:









If you want to receive Alerts or Emails for your own threads or on threads that you have posted a response, you can set the default setting here. This way you will always get the notifications.

To check the threads and forum sections you are currently following, visit the Following page. This can be accessed by clicking on your avatar in the top right corner.

I hope that helps to manage your alerts.

Daniel


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Yungster said:


> We have been looking into this and looking at ways to improve it. We have been mostly focused on performance issues recently, but I will add this feedback to the list of improvements and we will try to take care of it.
> 
> 
> There are a few areas that could be impacting this. First, check that you are following the threads or forum sections that you want to receive alerts from.
> ...


Thanks. I DO follow the conversations and I DO get alerts -- just not always and not always timely -- so, I can see in the "new" listing, that one of the threads I follow has new content, but I don't have any alert for it.
I do also use the "Following" page to see if anything new has shown up there also, but again, many times if there is new content, I don't actually get the alert indicator in the account details image.
I have all of the Alert/Push settings turned on.
It's NOT a huge deal, just wanted to make you aware that the alerts sometimes are NOT getting indicated.

Thanks for adding the other feature to the list -- much appreciated.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

I agree that the shade difference between new and old alerts needs to be better. When you're on a phone especially, it's a lot of eye strain. I can barely tell the difference on mine. Needs to be a couple of shades darker on the new alerts. Thanks.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

jlg07 said:


> Folks,
> in light mode, when I click Alerts, I see a slightly different color between the NEW alerts and the older alerts (these are in a darker gray). In DARK mode, that two tone coloring doesn't happen unless I hit the "alerts" twice.
> 
> The other issue is that the Alerts doesn't seem to be very timely.
> I see a lot of the stuff I follow under "NEW" and have NO alerts but the thread has been updated.


How can Alerts be purged or deleted to get rid of old ones?


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Rus47 said:


> How can Alerts be purged or deleted to get rid of old ones?


Here is how long all the various alert states remain "active":

User alerts will disappear from the alerts list 90 days after being viewed. Unviewed alerts will automatically expire after 30 days.
The alert popup will show all unviewed alerts, plus any viewed alerts that were viewed for 12 hours.
The conversations popup will show all conversations with unread replies, plus any read conversations whose most recent replies for 72 hours. 
-Mike


----------

